# I like building Bridges



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Thought I would share some pics of bridges I have built. 


I find that they are fun to build and often cheap to make.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Evidently the 'cat' likes them too....wonder if it's because they (cat and bridges) are black! 

They are great looking bridges. I should be so talented!


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

These are simple to make. all are plastic (pvc) trim pieces bought at home depot and glued or screwed together with deck screws. the trim can be cut with a good sharp pair of gardening shears so you don't need a saw. The last bridge is plastic paneling molding fused with pvc pipe cement and cost about 12 dollars in materials


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are neat Bill. Could you post pix of the pieces that you use, before you cut them up and paint them?


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Jerry, let's see some more about th3e construction of the bridges. Jerry, you build a good looking bridge also...


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Unpainted 1/ by 1/2 inch pvc from home depot bends like soft plastic


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

PVC tough board pvc conduit and pvc railing all from home depot


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are pretty neat. TufBoard, composite and PVC? 

-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill, have to look for some of that stuff. We have a Menards in the next town, Home Depot is 80 miles away.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

These 2 are wood and are used for inside display. How do ther people show and store their stock?please post example of how you display you stock.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One can never have too many bridges, and rocks.

Those look fantastic and are Cost Effective.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

John, 
I like rocks, on long Island all we have is sand, so I would have to make them.


----------

